# Hello from South Carolina



## mad dogs (Dec 12, 2006)

Born in the Uk,Lived in the US for 20 years and now a rabid bow hunter.


----------



## deadeye270 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hello, Welcom to the forum and this side of the pond. I live in upstate SC (right below charlotte)


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: Hello and :welcome: to Archery Talk mad dogs. Have fun here.


----------



## TravisinWV (Sep 14, 2005)

:yo:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------

